# [H]Dark angels army[W]£££[uk]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

*Here i have a dark angel army for sale, with some of the new models out of the dark vengeance box set.

Army List
3 x captains out of the Dark vengeance box set
1 x Ltd edition interogator Chaplain out of dark vengeance
1 x metal tech marine.
1 x Land 
1 x Rhino (with dark angels emblem u/c dark angel green)
9 x Dark angels attack bikes (1 ravon wing bike squad, 2 x squads from Dark vengeance)
12 x Devastators (4 lascannons, 4 plasma cannons, 4 heavy bolters)
2 x devastator squad captains with power fist
10 x Space marine terminators armed with thunder hammers and shield (one with autocannon and power fist)
10 x Dark angel terminators out of dark vengeance.
30 x space marines, some heavy weapons, mainly bolt guns u/c dark angels green

I do also have a pro painted interagator chaplain done to a very high standar, the army would cost more with that one included.

There is over £400 of stuff here, I am asking for £230 good discount from what you would pay from games workshop + GW have just released advanced orders for the new Dark angels army.

If i have had no interest by monday it is getting split up and put on ebay. Thanks*


----------

